# Cat attack dog & owner



## Anniemoo (May 9, 2013)

Hi.

Last year My cat attacked a dog (jack russell) and its owner while they were by my front door about to post something. He was apparently like a cat possessed and caused injury to the dog and owner. He has come into contact with lots of dogs and usually just raises his hackles and occasionally hisses. He doesn't attack them though. 

Last week another lady told me that she was walking past our house with her dog (border collie) and her friends dog (jack russell) when he attacked them and both dog walkers had nasty injuries to legs. He chased them up the road and someone stopped in their car and chased my cat away. This lady has been with her dog (border) to my house before and my cat hasn't attacked them. I only later found out that the original dog (jack russell) was the friends dog that was attacked last year and was with them. 

Can anyone shed any light as to why my cat seems to take a disliking to this particular dog? People walk dogs all the time past my house and he has only attacked 2 times in over 5 years but the 2 times have been very nasty for the people attacked. The last lady said she only didn't report it as we are friends and I was distraught. Would my cat have had to be put down as she would have liked? Is this jack Russell the trigger for these attacks and can I do anything to prevent it in future?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I have no idea why your cat should hate this dog, except that JRs can be snappy little dogs with a Napoleon complex. Possibly he's getting his retaliation in first.

No, don't think he can be pts for this, but you really need to avoid the situation.

Can you make your back garden escape-proof? That way your cat can go out, but he can't attack the JR or any other dogs he takes a dislike to.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Well why did the person bring their dog to your front door? I can imagine I would be looking for trouble if I brought my cat into the property of dog owners. Why do some people with their dogs think it is OK to go wherever they like, including into shops, with their dogs, without checking first?

Your cat has his territory too and the JR violated it on the first occasion, which is probably why he now hates the dog and feels threatened. However, I think it may be wise to consider catproofing your garden for the safety of your cat (oh, and of course other dogs and humans)


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

It might be that the dog has shown aggression in the past to your cat. It could also be that the owner of the dog has cause some discomfort to your cat.

My first cat (a stray) chased a dog off that had my son pinned to a neighbour's privet hedge. My son about 8 at the time told me about it when he managed to get home, I only half believed him. Another neighbour also told me about the incident because he had come out to chase the dog off, when our cat intervened.

An incident also happened where a neighbour's dog chased him up a tree, he never forgot and would chase that dog everytime he saw him.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Anniemoo said:


> Hi.
> 
> Last year My cat attacked a dog (jack russell) and its owner while they were by my front door about to post something. He was apparently like a cat possessed and caused injury to the dog and owner. He has come into contact with lots of dogs and usually just raises his hackles and occasionally hisses. He doesn't attack them though.
> 
> ...


Well, there has been a lot of talk about the dangerous dogs act; perhaps we should have a dangerous cats act! It seems quite crazy that if someone tried to prosecute you for having a dangerous cat, they would probably be laughed at, yet my daughter, a vet nurse, was very badly mauled by a cat last year. She needed plastic surgery and physiotherapy and all sorts.

I think that the JR has upset your cat in some way in the past and he is getting his own back. I used to have a cat who would chase and attack all strange dogs, so I know it can happen. But as someone has said, what was she doing bringing her dog to your door?


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Well done I say!! If my cats were to attack any Jack Russells I would be very proud. (I'm not a mad dog hating cat lady....I am a mad JR-hating-cat lady).:001_tt2:


----------



## Anniemoo (May 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts & advice. No way can I fence the garden in. We have 1/3rd acre in countryside backing on to farmland. Cat heaven! 

Yes I agree he has a thing about this particular dog. I'm not a JR fan either but not dog hater. He only raises hackles at staffie, Alsatian & bull terrier that all walk by so must just be the JR. He has taste!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Our cat at the stables won't allow any dogs into the yard...just chases them until they are outside the gates. And if he catches them he really gets stuck in. Maybe he thinks they're going to steal his rats?


----------

